# Whats wrong with my computer?



## Josh2449 (Jul 24, 2004)

We had to reinstall the operating system, and now the sound doesnt work.
*
Motherboard*--- Intel (Essex) Pentium 4 - 2.4 GHz [Part #2516241]
*Soundcard*- Sound Blaster Audigy Audio with IEEE 1394 Sound Card [Part #6002172]
* Speakers*- Boston Acoustics BA745 2.1 Analog Speaker System O2ID Revision 0 [Part #7004008]

Any ideaS?


----------



## Praetor (Jul 24, 2004)

- What operating system? WindowsXP?
- Either way, go here: http://us.creative.com/support/downloads/ and when selecting your Sound Card, if yours doesnt show up, just select the Audigy X-Gamer


----------



## Josh2449 (Jul 24, 2004)

Praetor said:
			
		

> - What operating system? WindowsXP?
> - Either way, go here: http://us.creative.com/support/downloads/ and when selecting your Sound Card, if yours doesnt show up, just select the Audigy X-Gamer



Yes, Windows XP. I'm on that website, and I downloaded the gamer one. ill let youknow if it worked.


----------



## Josh2449 (Jul 24, 2004)

I Love You!


----------



## Praetor (Jul 24, 2004)

You're not a girl and single are you? 
Heehee, not a problem: glad I could help!


----------



## thechdude (Apr 25, 2005)

did the sound card come with a driver disc? if it did reinstall it


----------



## tweaker (Apr 25, 2005)

thechdude said:
			
		

> did the sound card come with a driver disc? if it did reinstall it


 
What are you talking about? He just grabbed the newest from Creative..


----------



## thechdude (Apr 25, 2005)

like a cd that you have to run to instal the card properly


----------



## Praetor (Apr 25, 2005)

> like a cd that you have to run to instal the card properly


Or how about drivers that you can download from Creative....  Regardless this thread is oooooooooooold and the issue dealt with. a long time ago


----------

